# Challenges Progress Thread



## Dar

I noticed that every challenge-based thread except for the Nuzlocke thread were last updated in 2012... So I decided to make a thread for anyone to post their progress in any challenge in any Pokémon game.

I just started a Poison monotype in Leafgreen, and this is my team so far:

Name: Jasmine
Rival: Klein
Badges: 1
Naming theme: The Seven Sins. When I run out, diseases.

Team:

Sloth
Male
Level 13


Envy
Female
Level 11​


----------



## Professor Wesker

Actually, I've decided to start a Nuzlocke challenge on my Emerald version today. Given how it was the first game where I completed a Nuzlocke run (Only my Walrein survived in the final battle! :sad:), I thought it would be awesome to revisit it. 

Now my rules for this run are your basic Nuzlocke rules since I don't feel like getting extra fancy or anything.

1. You are to catch the first Pokémon you encounter on a route. No ifs, ands, or buts about it. If you faint it, then tough luck. However, I am playing with a dupes clause in mind. Basically, if I already run into a Pokémon that I've already caught, or one from the same evolutionary family that I've caught, I don't have to catch it. I get five chances to find a Pokémon to catch, and if I don't, I either catch my fifth encounter or kill it.

2. If a Pokémon faints, they are dead. It's expected given how this is a Nuzlocke run and all. I'm playing with no mercy rules in order to make my experience authentic.

3. Obviously, I've got to nickname each and every Pokémon I catch. I don't mind, it makes me grow more attached to them!

4. If all my Pokémon in my party faint, it is NOT a game over unless if I'm at the Pokémon League, mainly because I don't want to spend forever grinding up a new team to the fifties.

And, that's it for the rules! I'll be off to start off my adventure, and I'll be sure to update daily whether or not people care to do the same with other challenges.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Began a Nuzlocke Challenge a few days back in Black 2. Just beat Drayden.
My team...

Pumbaa (Emboar)
Leroy (Drapion)
Cera (Lairon)
Daisy (Ducklett)
Cody (Sandslash)
Britney (Minccino)



My PC:

Rasputin (Zubat)
Barfbag (Trubbish)
Ellen (Patrat)
Toad (Foongus)
Gypsy (Swoobat)
Stinky (Koffing)
Lumiere (Litwick)
Nox (Scolipede)
Barbie (Ferroseed)


Cemetery: ;_;

Salad (Leavanny)
Steve (Krokorok)
Queequeg (Wailmer)
Moses (Ampharos)
Marilyn (Gothorita)


----------



## Dar

As I finished my Poison monotype, I've started a X Wonderlocke challenge. Here's the rules:

1. I may only catch the first Pokémon in each area that I encounter. After catching, I must immediately send it into Wonder Trade (legendaries and shinies excluded). I may have three tries to get what I want.

2. A black/white out is game over.

3. Any defeated Pokémon is dead. But instead of releasing it or stuffing its corpse into my PC, I have to put it back into Wonder Trade. This is so it may find a new home in the next life, and I can take in another fallen soul.

4. All Pokémon must be nicknamed.

Now that that's out of the way, here's my progress:

Badges: 1
Location: Lumiose City

Party:
Skrelp (Level 26)
Charmeleon (Level 36)
Bibarel (Level 30)
Donphan (Level 27)
Froakie (Level 10)
Pawniard (Level 37)

PC:
None.

Dead:
None.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Lost in my Black 2 Nuzlocke... Restarting... Who should I choose?


----------



## hopeandjoy

Starting a Nuzlocke on my Japanese copy of White.

...I K.O.ed the Lillipup I was supposed to catch. Off to a great start.


----------



## Dar

Wonderlocke progress:

Badges: 1

Team:
Gible Lv. 12
Pawniard Lv. 38
Heracross Lv. 19
Rufflet Lv. 20
Donphan Lv. 32
Aflamanoir (Heatmor) Lv. 45

PC:
Bibarel
Charizard
Mareep
Honedge
Sigiliph
Achilles (Fearow)
Sandile
Amoonguss

Dead:
Frogadier - Protean is a very useful but dangerous ability when you forget about it.
Skrelp - While battling the 2nd gym's trainers, it grew to level 31 and wouldn't obey me. Then Solrock spammed Fire Spin and Psywave.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Restarted my Black 2 Nuzlocke, surprisingly I'm already at Opelucid City without any deaths right now. I am level grinding to raise my Pokemon into their level 40s.

My team:

Pumbaa the Emboar
Momo the Stoutland
Rouge the Swoobat
Nigel the Excadrill
Toadette the Amoongus
Teacod the Galvantula

PC:
Lemmiwinks the Ratatta
Oreo the Buneary
Ellen the Patrat
Nuke the Koffing
Tara the Dwebble
Layla the Emolga
Barfbag the Trubbish
Marilyn the Gothita
Bambi the Deerling
Nox the Venipede
Daffy the Ducklett
Yolei the Sandslash
Bob the Sunflora
Roger the Elgyem
Sora the Skarmory

Cemetery:

Nobody! YAY! Let's try to keep it that way!


----------



## Dar

Progressed quite a bit since my last update.
Badges: 4

Team:
Gible Lv. 34
Pawniard Lv. 41
Heracross Lv. 33
Rufflet Lv. 33
Donphan Lv. 34
Aflamanoir (Heatmor) Lv. 49

PC:
Bibarel
Charizard
Mareep
Honedge
Sigiliph
Achilles (Fearow)
Sandile
Amoonguss
Apitrini (Combee)
Zorua
Wooper
Fletchling (With Gale Wings! ^.^)
Golem

Unusable:
Numel (Dugtrio) - Wonder Trade isn't working at the time of this post.

Dead:
Frogadier
Skrelp


----------



## Autumn

I've been working on a FireRed Nuzlocke for a few weeks now, and I beat the E4 round 2 last night.

I lost two of my six original E4 champions grinding for round 2, and their replacements kept dying, so I decided to just tough it out and use only four Pokémon. Two of them died on E4 round 2, leaving me with only two true champions after that:

Charizard (Blazewing) Level 76
Vaporeon (Gabriel) Level 77

Original E4 team (with levels as of Hall of Fame):
Raticate (Sword) Level 59 (Level 75 at time of death) - Died to Gary's Tyranitar: Gabriel was facing down (Crunch/EQ/Tbolt/Aerial Ace) Tyranitar. I switched to Sword, expecting TTar to use Thunderbolt, but Sword ate a crit Earthquake instead.
Tangela (Linguine) Level 59 (Level 62 at time of death) - Died grinding for E4 round 2
Primeape (Morgan) Level 58 (Level 62 at time of death) - Died grinding for E4 round 2
Vaporeon (Gabriel) Level 59
Charizard (Blazewing) Level 58
Kadabra (Jackie) Level 58 (Level 75 at time of death) - Died to Agatha's Gengar. I switched Jackie into Gengar's Confuse Ray, took the gamble, Jackie hit herself and a Shadow Ball was the end of it.

Other deaths throughout the run, in chronological order:
Pidgeotto (Amanda) Level 18
Fearow (Inigo) Level 21
Beedrill (Needles) Level 27
Graveler (Maddie) Level 31
Dugtrio (Speckles) Level 36
Vileplume (Brynna) Level 49
Cubone (Kala) Level 46 - first replacement for Linguine after his death
Hitmonlee (Chaplin) Level 25 - first replacement for Morgan after his death
Raichu (Lightning) Level 32 - second replacement for Linguine
Swinub (Snowball) Level 29 - second replacement for Morgan


----------



## Dar

Lost my Wonderlocke. I went into Victory Road with my Pokémon all around level 52, and the first trainer annihilated me. She only had a level 60 Weavile, but since half my team has an ice type weakness, and it was faster than those who didn't, no one survived. But I refuse to restart my game since I got some pretty good Pokémon (like a LATIOS).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Starting an Emerald Nuzlocke. Picking Treecko.

My rules:
Dupes Clause(A rule that means if I encounter a Pokemon I currently have one of or a relative of it, I must keep searching until I find something different that is new)
No Pokemon that evolve further in Gen IV and/or become Fairy in Gen VI.
No Pokemon that evolve furthest by Trading
Catching totally Unevolved Pokemon ONLY
Challenge Starts after I get my first Pokeballs
One Pokemon per area of the Safari Zone
If Starter faints, game over (think of it as a Lord in Fire Emblem)
No Legendary Pokemon


----------



## Professor Wesker

So that one challenge I did went absolutely nowhere! So instead, I'm doing a White 2 Wedlocke!

Basically, a Wedlocke is a Nuzocke variant created by Pokémon Youtuber Marriland, and the way it works is actually pretty neat! Basically, it shares all of the basic Nuzlocke rules: You catch the first Pokémon you see in an area and give it a nickname, you don't catch the Pokémon then too bad! If it faints in battle, it DIES and you put it in your PC forever! But, it has a few other rules as well...



Spoiler: Notes/Bigass Wedlocke rules post






1. You need to pair up your first Pokémon with a Pokémon of the opposite gender. For example: if your starter is a male, then you need to catch a female on the next available route, and do this until you have three males paired up with three females. And before anyone cries "WAH! THAT'S HETERONORMATIVE YOU SHITLORD!!1!!!", he's perfectly okay with gay variants which I'm doing right now!

1a. Basically, I'd handle a gay variant in this way (You're free to do it another way if you wish): The first pairing is a gay one, pair up two males. The second is a straight pair, and the third is a lesbian one. There can be bisexual Pokémon, I classify Pokémon that have neutral natures as bi.

1b. If you want to use genderless Pokémon like Magnemite or Voltorb, then all power to you! However, the default rules ban them and I'm not using them as well.

2. Now that each Pokémon has been paired in your team, any Pokémon you catch in the future doesn't need to have gender accounted for, your first encounter is male, catch it and so on, though this can change if needed if you have a really, really bad gender ratio.

3. Among your three pairs in your party, only one can fight at a time: No switching out from a Pokémon in your starting pair to another at all, they HAVE to fight as a team. If one Pokémon dies, than his/her partner MUST either avenge them and be paired with a new Pokémon, or die alongside them. However, if they're whirlwinded/roared/Dragon Tailed/etc. out, then just use whatever comes out and its partner.

And for exclusive rules to my variant...

1. Gay Pokémon must be paired with males, Lesbians with females, and straights with the opposite gender, pretty obvious. However, if a bi Pokémon loses his initial partner, he can have either gender paired up with him or her and can be used in a straight, gay, or lesbian pairing depending on if his or her gender corresponds with the partnerless Pokémon. However, it's partners aren't bi themselves unless if they also have a neutral nature.

2. People have various ways of determining sexuality in gay wedlock variations, but for me, sexuality isn't set in stone until the Pokémon is put into my party. It's easier that way. :p



[/QUOTE]

So, I have the Basic Badge under my belt, and man it was not an easy badge to get! Why? Because Cheren wiped out three of my Pokémon and left me with a Lillipup, that's why! That monster! Thankfully, my Lillipup has a new partner in the form of a lovely little Koffing! So for now, it's going to be tedious level grinding until I fight Roxie. I have to admit, I've never had as bad of a start in a -locke until now.

Name: Grant
Rival: Malcolm (Recently watched Jurassic Park. :p)
Badges: 1
Deaths: 3
Naming Theme: video game characters!

Team:

Dogmeat
Male
Level 14

+


Cass
Female
Level 10​
Deaths: Link the Snivy (Male, level 12), Aiden the Patrat (Link's partner, Male, level 11), and Ms.Fortune the Purrloin (Dogmeat's first partner, female, level 11)


----------



## Professor Wesker

Well well well, time for an update!

The good news: I've gotten the Toxic Badge and the Insect Badge! The bad news... they came at a cost. Well, the Toxic Badge didn't thanks to Dogmeat being a badass! However, the Insect Badge came at the cost of poor Cass's life! She shouldn't have died either, but stupid Burgh's Leavanny just HAD to get a crit!

The bad news? Pretty much everything else! I don't have another Gen 5 game to trade with (Stupid friend of mine "lost" my copy of Black) so I'm stuck with an Onix that I can't deposit into the PC, and Colress killed two of my Pokémon (One of which could have been a surefire Fighting killer), so it's back to monotonous grinding. Yaaaaay. -_-

Name: Grant
Rival: Malcolm
Badges: 3
Deaths: 6

Team:

Dogmeat
Male
Level 24

+


Melia
Female
Level 19


Colossus
Male
Level 23

+


Rod
Male
Level 23​
Deaths: Link the Snivy + Aiden the Patrat, Ms.Fortune the Purrloin, Cass the Koffing, Fiora the Mincinno + Rouge the Golbat.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Sorry I haven't updated in a few days (Though no one gives two shits about my run, heh heh), I've been too focused on my Wedlocke, not enough on updating here! The good news is that I'm still going strong: Just beat Skyla yesterday and I'm heading to Lentimas Town as I speak! After Colress, I stopped losing Pokémon to important trainers... and instead lost two to Ace Trainers and one to a YOUNGSTER of all things. Lots of death and scary stuff, but things are looking up for me... sort of. To be honest, I'm TERRIFIED of Drayden. 

I have to say though, I'm very proud of my current team. Dogmeat has been with me since the beginning: he survived the Cheren Massacre, and is right now on his fourth partner! He's seen some shit, but he fights hard and has been my ace for a while. Epona is new, but I already love her thanks to how she handily murdered Skyla. Colossus has lasted me much longer than I thought, and he's doing surprisingly well for an Onix that I can never evolve. Heck, he singlehandedly defeated a trainer's Excadrill that would have murdered him and his partner! And speaking of partners, Rod is awesome, but Raticates are awesome in general thanks to their speed and strength (And the Scope Lens I gave him does WONDERS). As for Nabooru, she's also been pretty darn reliable and was fantastic against Clay, and while she's the newest member of the team, I have high hopes for Liara since I hear that Beheeyem is awesome (I've never used one myself)!


Name: Grant
Rival: Malcolm
Badges: 6
Deaths: 9

Team:
 + 
Dogmeat (Male, lv. 39) and Epona (Female, lv. 39)

 + 
Colossus (Male, lv. 39) and Rod (Male, lv. 39)

 + 
Nabooru (Female, lv. 39) and Liara (Female, lv. 39)​

Deaths: Link the Snivy (Male), Aiden the Patrat (Male), Ms.Fortune the Purrloin (Female), Cass the Koffing (Female), Fiora the Mincinno (Female), Rouge the Golbat (Female), Melia the Sigilyph (Female), Sal the Trubbish (Female), and Aerith the Lilligant (Female).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

My current Nuzlocke run in Platinum:

Badges: Zero
Current Activity: Grinding
Team: Hanuman the Chimchar, Juliet the Starly, Natalie the Wurmple, Daisy the Psyduck, Nala the Shinx, Jacob the Zubat

EDIT: Hanuman and Natalie evolved into a Monferno and a Cascoon respectively! Caught Jacob the Zubat!

Dead: Derpina the Bidoof

EDIT 1/8/15

Currently have three badges, my team consists of Hanuman (Monferno) Shinka (Leafeon), Tricky (Shieldon), Daisy (Psyduck), Nala (Luxio), and Scorpina (Gligar)
PC: Shelby (Shellos), Taylor (Pachirisu), Natalie (Dustox), Zen (Meditite), Juliet (Staravia), Keisha (Budew), Miley (Lickitung), and an Egg which I am too lazy to hatch.

Cemetery: Derpina (Bidoof), Jacob (Zubat)


----------



## Meowth

I completed my wonder trade run of X! Which turned out to be neither particularly enjoyable nor challenging really, since the lack of control over the make-up of your party is quite effectively counteracted by the fact that everything grows at terrifying rates, especially when you get bored and leave the Exp Share on. Plus I didn't really get a particularly bad lineup in the first place. My final team after the E4 was lv71 Simipour, lv77 Armaldo, lv74 Camerupt, lv72 Druddigon, lv68 Pidgeot and lv73 Diggersby.

Gonna just send Mewtwo and Zygarde to Pokemon Bank and start a new normal run to catch as many mons as I can for my AlphaSapphire dex now. /o/


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Starting HeartGold Nuzlocke. Who should I pick?


----------



## Dar

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Starting HeartGold Nuzlocke. Who should I pick?


Personally Totodile is the only gen 2 starter I like so I'd say go with that.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Dar said:


> Personally Totodile is the only gen 2 starter I like so I'd say go with that.


Thanks, but I failed against Whitney's Miltank.

Now I'm starting a Nuzlocke in Fire Red. What should I name my Charmander?


----------



## Autumn

Got a Ground Monotype going in Alpha Sapphire. I did the same monotype with the same team back in Emerald, but it's certainly different now with all the different moves and stuff - the physical/special split turns Claydol into a markedly better Pokémon than the mixed attacker I used back in Emerald (and its level-up movepool no longer sucks balls, with Extrasensory and Earth Power through level in addition to Dazzling Gleam by TM), Camerupt gets Lava Plume which is awesome, and Sandslash ACTUALLY GETS GROUND STAB FOR ONCE. That's to say nothing of mechanics changes which means Golem doesn't fear Water-types due to OHKO'ing most things with Earthquake and taking their shit due to Sturdy! I love it.

I have seven badges, which means I'm clearing out the gauntlet of Water trainers - and man, is it tricky. Sandslash is surprisingly adept at surviving against Water-types, and Eviolite Vibrava is helping out some for the time being. But I can't wait for Wallace :D

Team:
 Adri (after our very own Water-loving Adriane lol)
Relaxed nature
Muddy Water
Ice Beam
Surf
Mud Bomb

 Desertsong
Impish nature
Earthquake
Rock Slide
Dragon Breath
Crunch

 Oracle
Calm nature
Dazzling Gleam
Shadow Ball
Extrasensory
Earth Power

 Hazy
Smack Down
Bulldoze
Rock Smash
Earthquake

 Fireball
Jolly nature
Strength
Earth Power
Lava Plume
Rock Slide

 Shingle
Timid nature
Fury Cutter
Slash
Magnitude
Rock Tomb


----------



## Dar

Altissimo said:


> Got a Ground Monotype going in Alpha Sapphire. I did the same monotype with the same team back in Emerald, but it's certainly different now with all the different moves and stuff - the physical/special split turns Claydol into a markedly better Pokémon than the mixed attacker I used back in Emerald (and its level-up movepool no longer sucks balls, with Extrasensory and Earth Power through level in addition to Dazzling Gleam by TM), Camerupt gets Lava Plume which is awesome, and Sandslash ACTUALLY GETS GROUND STAB FOR ONCE. That's to say nothing of mechanics changes which means Golem doesn't fear Water-types due to OHKO'ing most things with Earthquake and taking their shit due to Sturdy! I love it.


Wow, I should definitely do a ground monotype, those are all Pokemon I've meant to use but never got around to it.

Water monotype in Alpha Sapphire also works really well (since there's too much water).


----------



## Meowth

I have elected to do a run of Pokémon Red using only a Meowth. Just started it up and GSed one in as my starter, then went to look up Meowth's Gen 1 learnset and... yeah. It's even shittier than I thought. It gets nothing but normal-, electric- and water-type moves and my best options for an endgame moveset are Slash, Bubblebeam, Thunderbolt, and ???. Not to mention that Brock is going to be absolute hell. This will be... interesting.


----------



## Autumn

Hyper Beam?


----------



## Meowth

Unevolved Pokémon don't get Hyper Beam, except a handful that get it via level up. This is what I have to work with.


----------



## Superbird

There's always Toxic + Many Hyper Potions


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Use Pay Day for $wag moneyz


----------



## Meowth

Superbird said:


> There's always Toxic + Many Hyper Potions


Toxic sounds viable. I was thinking either that or Double Team for evasionhax.



Vipera Magnifica said:


> Use Pay Day for $wag moneyz


is lods of emone too long for a nickname in gen 1


----------



## Music Dragon

You know, that reminds me of something. My very first Pokémon game was Red Version, and I actually got stuck on my first playthrough. Like, legitimately game-is-unwinnable stuck. See, you need money to get into the Safari Zone to obtain Surf. But I was so bad at finding my way in there (come on, I was a kid!) that I never actually reached the guy who gives you Surf. And then I ran out of money.

I battled every trainer and sold every item I could find, but it just wasn't enough. I reached the point where there actually was no more money to be obtained in the game.

At that point, it occurred to me that there was this move called Pay Day that gives you money. So I looked it up and, of course, to get the Pay Day TM you need to have Surf in the first place. And you can't catch a wild Meowth if you've sold all your Poké Balls.

... Eventually I just gave up and restarted the game. Made sure to get it right on my second playthrough. Still, I sometimes wonder if maybe I missed something. I mean, I feel like they would have programmed something into the game to make it possible to progress even without any money? Maybe there's a way to enter the Safari Zone for free, or get free Poké Balls or something...?


----------



## Autumn

Music Dragon said:


> ... Eventually I just gave up and restarted the game. Made sure to get it right on my second playthrough. Still, I sometimes wonder if maybe I missed something. I mean, I feel like they would have programmed something into the game to make it possible to progress even without any money? Maybe there's a way to enter the Safari Zone for free, or get free Poké Balls or something...?


Believe it or not there actually is. From what I've heard, anyway, though it might just apply to Yellow - if you talk to the Safari Zone warden enough times with not enough cash they'll finally let you in for free.
There isn't a similar workaround for if you don't have the needed money to buy a Fresh Water for the Saffron guards, though.


----------



## Meowth

See, this is why Meowth is so great. The game's potentially literally unwinnable without it!
Also Meowth isn't even available in Red, MD, so you would be boned even with Pokéballs. :P

Anyway I just looked some things up and apparently I can _eight_ hit KO Brock's Onix. I'd have to grind to level 32 to even guarantee a 3 hit KO. Help.


----------



## Birdcrest

Doing a Nuzlocke of Omega Ruby. Current team:
Team:
Link (Grovyle)
Impa (Cosplay Pikachu)
Kaepora Gaebora (Taillow in training)
Wizzrobe (Kadabra)

PC:
Some Pokemon I don't remember

Valhalla:
Barkle (Poochyena)
Medli (Wingull)

Yeah, if you can't guess, I'm naming my Pokemon after Zelda characters.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Starting a Nuzlocke in Emerald, again....
 EDIT: forgot to save...


----------

